# New 6-tank set-up.



## Jackson

Heres my new tank.

Its 3' Long and divided into 6 compartments measuring 6"x6"x12". Its vented along the back and has 2 pieces of glass on sliding runners for the lid.

I picked it up for £20 at a local reptile shop which i think is pretty good.

I'm not sure on what to get to put in there yet, do you think i'd be able to fit any mantid into the enclosure (see size above).

I'll post some more pics once its been cleaned and decorated.

Here we go for now:


----------



## Ian

Looks great jackson, were the tanks from whitminster? Where are you getting the grandis from? How did you fix them together? When you need some more stock, just give me an email and I will see what I have. Right now I have some large nymphs of tenodera, and some medium parasphendale if you are interetsed.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## summerland

that is AWESOME! :twisted: i am jealous


----------



## Jackson

Ian,

Tanks were from Whitminister, there was 2 outa 3 left when i got mine yesterday. I didnt fit them together, its one tank 36"x6"x12" divided into 6 compartments.

I dont understand what you mean about the grandis but i will buy some mantids off you asap. I still have the two mantid tanks i posted 2 weeks ago for my grandis and they will be staying in there.

Next im probably going to bulild a wooden hood so i can fix some lighting inside. May even fiddle round with some blue LEDs to make a moonlight affect. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Jackson

Heres the semi-finished product. Filled with Sphagnum moss and a mix of houseplants...Later on im going to draw up some plans for the Overtank lighting and the Blue LED moonlighting.


----------



## Rick

Looks great! Exact same way I do my setups.


----------



## Oneida

am i the only one that sets up a Terririum setting for mantids?


----------



## Steve

> am i the only one that sets up a Terririum setting for mantids?


I'm sure there are at least a few others in here who do. I always create a little "habitat" for my various creatures. When I get some digital pics, or scan some, I'll try to post them. Coco-fiber bricks usually make up the substrate for my terrestrial enclosures along with various mosses and tropical plants, all on top of an artificial bottom of course. My tall arboreal setups usually include manzanita branches with various tillandsia species perched in them and/or some sort of climing vine like ficus repens. I'm not happy with an enclosure unless it looks like a little chunk of rainforest, desert, woodland, or other habitat! No pots showing for me either Oneida! :wink:


----------



## Oneida

I actually put about 3 inches of Top soil, i have several different kinda planets including Herbs, and i also broke down *becuase of sale* and bought 10gallon tank as well, i mean 3 bucks who can beat that ya know, not sure what i wanna do with that yet though


----------



## Jackson

Either divide the tank into sections (maybe 3 outta a 10g) or use it to hatch an ooth and raise the nympths in there.


----------



## Jackson

I'm going to be building a hood for it today. I already have a 30" aquarium light over the top. I have also spoke to a person on ebay who makes LED Headlights for RC cars, i spoke to him if he could put 3 blue leds, 12 inches apart with a switch. £5.50 incl P+P. Not bad at all. Here's a link to my LEDs, they're arriving tommorow. These Blue LEDs will act as moon lighting as i've seen them done on coral reef tanks. http://mmdhost.com/ebay/34/

I'll post pics of the completed product when its done. Also if you wish i can take pics of the hood construction incase any of you are thinking of building hood soon.


----------



## Ian

jackson,

I picked up a six tank set up from whitminster, just £25, inc silk plants, and when I got home, found 2 moi paykulli ooths in there, what a bonus!!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson

I know that Lee (the owner) hasnt bred the miomantis, plus last time he stocked them was two years ago. Sorry to pee on your parade, just thought i'd tell ya.

Try to take pics of the set as i'm sure your camera is better than mine.

My LEDs are turning up tommorow, need to get another blade for the saw before i can make the hood.


----------



## yen_saw

WOW Ian... lucky you!! more mio paykullii for you!!


----------



## Ian

Ya yen, jackson, they are 100% miomantis, theyhad them in about 3 weeks ago, and the ooths have the exact characteristics of them, I am certain.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson

LEDs lighting will definatly (depending on the post) be completed by this time tommorow and i'll update with pics then.


----------



## yen_saw

Hey Jackson... wonderful creation!!! Now which lucky mantis is going to stay in this 6 star hotel? :lol:


----------



## Jackson

I'm really not sure yet, some will be Ians for sure. It will look great once its moonlit. Just so you know the particles you might see on the glass are bits of moss from the substrate, i needs to brush them off.


----------



## Ian

I have to say, that is a very sexy looking set up  I hope to get mine something like that, I will have to post some pix of what it currently looks like.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

